# Rolle der Auferstehung Dethecus



## 19Miho91 (7. März 2012)

Biete Rolle der auferstehung auf Dethecus/Horde.
Bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## Mordog22 (7. März 2012)

Biete ebenso eine Rolle der Auferstehung.
zusätzlich etwas Gold für den Start. ( paar Tausend 10k - 20k herrum)
Wen ihr wollte auch einen Platz in meiner lvl 22 Gilde.
Bei intresse bei mordog106@gmx.at melden


----------

